# Debridement codes



## jmessick (Jan 27, 2011)

Searching for correct debridement codes 11042/97597?  What is the difference?


----------



## chastain (Feb 14, 2011)

*Debridement Coding*

CPT 11042 _includes_ down into the subcutaneous tissue which is deeper/below the epidermis and dermis. 97597 and 97598 do not go that deep. 

I have a question for F Tessa Bartel or anyone as knowlegeable. 
Re: 2011 "Coding Tip" narrative for debridement coding. 
How is one to measure by depth for a single wound when the codes 11042-11047 read in "square cm? "


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2011)

*Depth vs area*

Depth refers to whether you are just in the dermis, down to subq, down to the muscle, or down all the way to bone.

Sq Cm refers to the area covered. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dianemcc4@sbcglobal.net (Feb 15, 2011)

jmessick said:


> Searching for correct debridement codes 11042/97597?  What is the difference?



[Quote+dianemcc4@sbcglobal.net] I'm new at this! The AAPC Coding Edge has an article on pg 12 Under Revitalize, Integumentary Coding in 2011. 11042 Debridement, Subcutaneous tissure (includes epidermis and dermis, if performed); first 20 sq cm or less.
report debridement of skin only (as well  as active wound care management) with 97597 or 97598.
I hope this is okay! look in the cpt book.


----------



## solocoder (Aug 30, 2011)

*11042 vs 97597*

Does the dr. have to state "subcutaneous" in his note?  Or will simply stating the depth (.5 cm) be sufficient to code 11042?


----------

